# 700 rhino clutches



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys ive gt a question about my buddys 700 rhino he has 30in back and a dyna tech box and a hmf swamp series exhaust. im wondering what wil be the best clutch for it. he rides mostly mud and deep water and holes. he wnts the low end grunt back. i was thinking epi bt nt sure.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I like epi's cvt parts, but have heard great things from this setup http://hunterworks.com/inc/sdetail/34168 . Tell him to get the lighter 14 or 16 gram weights.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah hunterworks does good stuff with SxS's


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks guys will give them a shout and c what i can cme up with they r also the ones im getting my msd for the brute from.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

If you want I can pm you his (Todd from hunterworks) email address. He is a real good guy to work with and he will tell you/him what secondary spring to run and what weight rollers to use with his setup.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks bammajeepjunkie bt i already have his email adress i have been talking to him about the msd box for my brute and ima email him for the best clutches. thanks for the offer though. sure appreciate it.


----------

